# Headlight assy



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

Does anyone have a source for replacement headlight assy for a MH 22 that are close to what came on them? I have two different units installed. One has a chrome back and the other is the type that can be found in a hardware store. Plastic rubber back. I think the chrome unit is correct, but Im not sure.

thanks,

Steve:homereat:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't have any sources for the head light assemblys but there are a few in massey restorers that may be able to help you....


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

Im not sure what you mean....is that a web site?:usaflag:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

No steve, in this forum you will find restores of about any type or make tractor... I am sure that w/ some coaxing we will find out hte proper headlights..... You see like ourselves they to look at most of the sites in here and we will get assistance......Just hang in there and I am sure some one will post to you question......


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

I don't have head lites on my 22 but the one 81 has the crome ring around the lens that covers the reflector inside the black body. Most all the tractors I have have either the black body with a reflector or a red body with a seal beam, I believe that to be 12v only.
I'll take a look at some of my buyers guides and see what they show.
What is the serial Number of your 22?
 Al


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Al, I would appreciate any help you have to offer regarding 22s. My serial number is 22 GR 6515. Im sure my tractor came with lights as the mounts are cast iron.

Also, do you have the paint codes for this unit? The person I bought it from brushed painted it red. IH red. It looks to me like the rear wheel skirts were painted yellow or something like that. Other than the wheels, were there various paint schemes used on 22s? I thought they were Massey red with straw colored wheels.

I have a place in my dash for a water temp gauge. Was that an option? If I want to put one in, where can I find a sending unit? Or probably a better question is, where does the sending unit go?

steve:usaflag:


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Steve Your 22 is a 1952 model the serial numbers for 1952 started at 1776 ended at 20046 Which makes yours one of the earlier ones. Head lites were an option and did use a cast iron arm, so I believe yours had that option new. Many times if the farmer installed the lights them selves they just drilled a hole for the mounting bolt where ever they thought they would gain the most from them.

I have a couple of paint codes in my lit some place, Sherwin Willians was the paint supplier for Massey Harris and some napa stores that sell paint has those codes I am told. We don't have a Napa store in the area so can not confirm that. I found a vermillion sold thru ACE Hardwear stores @ 25 dallors a gallon was a perfect match for the Massey red, problem is it isn't a long lasting paint. I didn't know how to spray paint so used it as a learning tool as it was much cheaper tha t $100.00 gallon PPG stuff. Speaking of PPG paint, I won't use the stuff any more, fades fast it seems and turns pink. I painted my 38 101 R with the stuff and must buff it daily at shows when it is hot and sunny. I'm swithing to Dupont.

Geez I was sure that the water, oil pressure and amp gauge were standard by 1950 on most makes of tractors. I think My sending unit is in the head I'll check it out. Most of the gages I have seen come complete with the sending unit. I know on my 20 that there is a plug in the dash where the water temp gauge went.
 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Both of our model 81's with the 124 cid engine has the sending unit for the water temp gauge on the left side of the head between the air cleaner mount andf the oil filter mount. Both the 52 & 53 mustangs with the 140 cid engine has the sending unit in the very same place. My 22 or 20 didn't have a water temp gauge. just a pluged dash.
The 46 101 Jr, and both the 49 and 51 model 30's with the 162 cid engine is in the very same spot. So it appears the all of the Cont. 124 cid thru 162cid are in the same place.
I looked at every Massey Harris buyers guide from 1947 to 1953 and not one of them showed a tractor with head lites. Well Now I got to wondering and went back to My 1937 and up to my 1957 buyers guide and none of them showed one tractor with a head lit on them. I will look in a parts bood but it won't I'm sure give any thing except a break down and part numbers for them.
 Al


----------

